# Lori's kittens @ 3 weeks 4 days



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Ragdoll kittens ... in that oh-so-cute stage where they are starting to run around, up my legs, onto my lap ... and soon they will be getting into a lot of mischief )

If he continues to develop so well, I am considering keeping LR as our new forever boy :crossfing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

cuteness overload! How do you do anything other than play with kittens all day?!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my! They are beautiful kits and perfect pics 
~quickly moving to next thread before daughter sees and wants one shipped home!~


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> cuteness overload! How do you do anything other than play with kittens all day?!


I must admit that from this age onwards, it does become very hard to leave the kittens alone. When I lie down on the floor with them, or when they all pile up into my lap ... before I know it an hour or two flew by!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you Maribeth. These kits are going to be very photogenic and I am planning quite a few theme shoots for them


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Adorable kitties! I've decided my next cat is going to be a pointed (is that what you call it?) Ragdoll with the white feet. So pretty and their temperament sounds wonderful. That'll be a while though as our cats are 13 and 4 and (knock on wood) in good health. Of course, if you want to box that little RR kitten up and ship it over here, I'm sure I can find some room. 

p.s. Looking forward to more kitten pictures.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

LF and RF are my faves. They are all so gorgeous though. They look so sweet and innocent, love the blanket they're on. Makes them look all fuzzy. Great pics. Look forward to many more. Brilliant as always.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the first little guy. Love that two colored nose. I have a cat that has an spot like that on her face.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

*QUIT!!!!!!!!!!* I don't want to be a cat person


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

SadieBodean said:


> I've decided my next cat is going to be a pointed (is that what you call it?) Ragdoll with the white feet.


That pattern is called "Mitted". Have you been to my website yet? www.ragdoll.co.za It is quite extensive, with loads and loads of pics and detailed information - I think you will enjoy your visit there.

If only it was not so far, I would pack up a little one for you


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I love the first little guy. Love that two colored nose. I have a cat that has an spot like that on her face.


So do I  I call those nose blazes "angel kisses"


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> *QUIT!!!!!!!!!!* I don't want to be a cat person


Too late Hooch ... you are already a "cat person"


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

linncurrie said:


> Too late Hooch ... you are already a "cat person"


I am afraid you are right. I can;t quit looking at them


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> I am afraid you are right. I can;t quit looking at them


Hooch man - prepare yourself ... these kits are going to be photographed a LOT!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am reading I am just glad the forum doesn;t have a counter for how many kitty pictures you look at.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> I am reading I am just glad the forum doesn;t have a counter for how many kitty pictures you look at.


Oh but it does! And YOU are guilty of making it work overtime


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

linncurrie said:


> Oh but it does! And YOU are guilty of making it work overtime


LOL So true I can;t help myself. I am just glad you are across the pond so I don;t have to get one. ROFL


----------

